# What's this world coming to?!!



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

I just read on the news that a women in Louisiana was found guilty for killing her child by putting him in a dryer and turning it on. What the hell is this world coming to?!! I don't understand how a person culd hard a child much less put them in a dryer.
Just had to get this off my chest and see what other people were thinking.
Does anyone else think that this women should be used as a decoy without the protection of a suit?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Julie, people are stuiped everywhere. I put nothing beyond them. Last week in Ala. How many did he kill and everyone thought he was a nice guy.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

I think we should bring back that whole make the punishment fit the crime thing. I know there are awful people in this world but whenthings happen to kids I just wonder how could someone be that cruel, expecially when that person is supposed to be the one who is supposed to keep you safe at all costs.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

It is everywhere and has been everywhere for a long time. It's just we now have instant communication and news coverage.
In 1987 (I think) I responded to a call where the father of a 2 year old drop the child from a second story window too "Make him stop crying". It wasn't even on the local news. Many sick bastards out there. I feel strongly in the death sentence and F*** all the oppeals.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What ever happened to the term "bad seed" ??? Not everyone was made bad, some just are.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've always thought the electric chair was ineffective. If they would use my suggestion; an electric bleacher, they get more bang for the buck, so to speak. Years ago, when I was a DUI instructor, there was a phrase used --- There is no compliance when there is no fear of prosecution. Seems like that is applicable in todays society. There is an excuse for everything, rather than an effort to people responsible for their actions. The Chief of Police, Nashville, has lambasted the State for not keeping prisoners in prison. For example, during a new confernce he was visibly upset when describing one such person. The person was arrested in July '08 for felony aggravated assault, again in October for aggrevated robbery and again in February '09 for the murder of a female college student. His question was simple; Why was this man not in jail. Sometimes it just makes you shake your head.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

There was a babysitter who killed a kid by putting the 5 month old in the dryer in 2008:
http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2008/09/5monthold_baby_killed_in_cloth.html

There was a mother who killed her own kid by putting the 3 month old in the dryer in 2005:
http://www.metronews.ca/halifax/world/article/196764

Unbelievably chilling.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Julie Argo said:


> I think we should bring back that whole make the punishment fit the crime thing..



Kind of hard to stuff an adult in a microwave.:evil:


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Kind of hard to stuff an adult in a microwave.:evil:


With people like that... Im sure we can find a way.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

In many places parents are no longer allowed to dicipline their kids. I'm not talking about an ass whoopin, I'm talking basic dicipline. There used to be a program called tough love, exppecially for the older teens, I know parents that were successful using iit. Now you cannot deny your kid anything and even the UN is trying to pass a resolution to give kids more rights. 

This is resulting in what's already been mentioned. No consequences for actions.

In this case just flat sick. Bad seed would be a good terminology to bring back. This from somebody that lives in the region Ted Bundy grew up in and where the Green River killer operated for years.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Kind of hard to stuff an adult in a microwave.:evil:


We could build a bigger Microwave, may even create a few jobs :razz:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i have never been able to wrap my mind around a woman killing her kids--i just don't get it. at all. IMO, a woman that does that, is, by definition of "mother", mentally ill in some way. especially as it seems most of these child-killing mothers kill their kids when they're (the kids) are young. i can relate to a certain extent mom's wanting to kill their teenage children, lol  but you get past that if your kids live long enough--and NOT because you're such a great mom other than raising them to know right from wrong, and, hopefully, smart from stupid. 

i hope i NEVER understand the mind-set. (at my age, no hope,thank god)


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

ann freier said:


> i have never been able to wrap my mind around a woman killing her kids--i just don't get it. at all. IMO, a woman that does that, is, by definition of "mother", mentally ill in some way. especially as it seems most of these child-killing mothers kill their kids when they're (the kids) are young. i can relate to a certain extent mom's wanting to kill their teenage children, lol  but you get past that if your kids live long enough--and NOT because you're such a great mom other than raising them to know right from wrong, and, hopefully, smart from stupid.
> 
> i hope i NEVER understand the mind-set. (at my age, no hope,thank god)


I've witnessed this first hand growing up. Luckily I had a Father aware enough and concerned enough to get her away at the critical time.

They usually label it post partem blues or depression or schizophrenia. Sometimes when life gets tough it's easier to go to Lala land than deal with life's daily stress. However, in Lala land people sometimes find unacceptable ways that now seem ok to rid life of problems. It's interesting how Lala land stopped being visited after the mother in law (Grandma) threatened permanent lockup. Even so, IMO, do the crime, suffer an equivalent prompt punishment.

What really terrifies me is when I see a child in a grocery store screaming and throwing tantrums and the parents give them what they want or when a kid does something wrong and the parents cover for them and there is not consequence, no responsibility. When I say terror I mean literal terror for the next generation.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

david, i'm glad you lived to tell about it, just goes to show that SOME Dad's are involved, and SOME MIL concerns are justified. 

i agree w/you that kids today tend to not get consequences for their actions, and that will come back to bite them (and us??) in the future. there are some good ones out there however, so i haven't gotten to the point of suicide to escape the little monsters yet. (i'll kick their a$$ first).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David I would imagine you are very familiar with and completely understand the difference between post-partum depression and post partum pyschosis. I am just glad your father was able to recognize the seriousness of the issue and intercede on your behalf.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> David I would imagine you are very familiar with and completely understand the difference between post-partum depression and post partum pyschosis. I am just glad your father was able to recognize the seriousness of the issue and intercede on your behalf.


How I look at it is that with depression (post-partem or otherwise) you are still in contact with reality. The pyschosis comes in when you try to escape the depression (because it is too hard to deal with) and go to Lala land. This is just my own theory I came up with by asking lots of questions of older Aunts if there was differences in how my mother and another family member who had these issues were treated and raised. My oldest Aunt thought certain family members were over protected and never really made their own decisions. Sometimes people think they are saving their kids from lifes challenges, but Mommy and Daddy can't be there forever. Later, you can escape in your mind to another place (Lala land), when life gets too stressful. People come to clean your house and take the kids for a few days and the doctor gives you a few drugs to make you feel good and you can just lay in bed. Life get's a little easier and you decide to come back, but you've gotten lots of attention and it's rewarded. Unfortunately, someday you might not want to come back. Just my warped view of things. Most professionals would say it's just a disease. I consider it a choice.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm reading a very interesting book by Dr Bruce Perry right now. The book is about the pschology of the traumatized child, it tries to provide some of the answers as to why the majority of people are either good citizens or at the least not evil, even after terrible childhood trauma while others turn into monsters. He discusses nature, nurture, genes, even the butterfly effect as it applies to the individual. Vey interesting and easy for the lay person (and I'm as "lay" as they come) to understand.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm reading a very interesting book by Dr Bruce Perry right now. The book is about the pschology of the traumatized child, it tries to provide some of the answers as to why the majority of people are either good citizens or at the least not evil, even after terrible childhood trauma while others turn into monsters. He discusses nature, nurture, genes, even the butterfly effect as it applies to the individual. Vey interesting and easy for the lay person (and I'm as "lay" as they come) to understand.


I'll have to look that one up sometime, sounds interesting. I think kids could be taught to do evil things by evil parents but I'm not sure that relates to trauma in childhood. I wonder if sheltered, spoiled and coddled have just as much risk of being evil. How often do we hear "Johnny would never do that!". Hopefully he compares with the other side too.


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

this type of stuff happens more than the general public would like to think.. two years ago a guy from our town threw deisel on his chid and lit him on fire because he wet the bed. the good thing is the kid lived(but is bad burned on the face and chest area.) the bad new is the guy will be out in another 10 years which not nearly enough to fit the abuse this kid had to go through.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

One time while at school I had to step in and stop a parent from physically disciplining her son on school property. She was taking the child home after he had gotten into trouble. As they were walking past me the son kicked his mother. She turned him and was getting ready to administer some discipline when I stepped in and restrained the child ( I am trained in restraint and am allowed to physically restrain the students) and had to advise the parent not to spank him on school property. She was STUNNED. I told her that physical discipline was not permitted on school property and if I had not stepped in and she had indeed given the spanking I would probably have to report the situation and child services would be called. I got the student calmed down and then to their car.

Terry


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

This has brought back to mind the story of a woman in Stuttgart who pushed her 4 year old child from the bridge into the Neckar last December. The mother admitted to pushing her child into the river, thereby causing her death after the body had been found. Motive: trouble with bringing up the child since its birth. The police described it an extremly sad story and to their knowledge, nothing like this has been recorded, at least not in Stuttgard and surrounding areas.

All cases of child mishandling, be it leaving them to die in the flat without food, mishandling them, etc. but it took me a long time to get this child out of my head. It must have realised what was happening......

I know my mother had post-natal depression because I spent my first six months with my aunt. My mother told me about it as I grew up. Somebody luckily saw the signs and listened to her.

I'm not trying to shift the blame but I think on a whole, the family, friends, schools (?), tend to be shy or just not interested in some obvious signs they must see or maybe they just don't want to "poke their noses into other people's business."

The process starts today of the Austrian incest father who locked his daughter up for twenty-five years and had several children with her. One family lived in the house - the other - his daughter and his "grandchildren" lived in a specially converted cellar and the wife and his other children didn't know of the other "family" living below.

Thank God there are some "normal" people around still.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> One time while at school I had to step in and stop a parent from physically disciplining her son on school property. She was taking the child home after he had gotten into trouble. As they were walking past me the son kicked his mother. She turned him and was getting ready to administer some discipline when I stepped in and restrained the child ( I am trained in restraint and am allowed to physically restrain the students) and had to advise the parent not to spank him on school property. She was STUNNED. I told her that physical discipline was not permitted on school property and if I had not stepped in and she had indeed given the spanking I would probably have to report the situation and child services would be called. I got the student calmed down and then to their car.


And this IMO illustrates one of the big problems with raising a child today. When I was a kid, if I threw a tantrum in public (I NEVER would have even considered hitting/kicking my parents, I didn't have a death wish) I was punished in public. Only rarely did I hear "when we get home". Heck, at more then one of my schools the teachers were the ones handing out physical punishments.
My son is 16 now but I remember more then once, when he was little, him having a tantrum in public, and not being able to do anything about it at that time, for fear some "do gooder" would call the police or child services because I disciplined my child. Kids aren't stupid, they figure out REALLY fast where it's "safe" to completely misbehave and where it isn't. Luckily that intelligence works both ways, telling them "when we get home ..." does have some power if you follow through with it, but even so ... Although it ticks me off when I see a parent in public who is bribing their kid into behaving after the kid throws a major tantrum, I'm not real quick to judge that parent either, with society like it is today their options are limited.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm reading a very interesting book by Dr Bruce Perry right now. The book is about the pschology of the traumatized child, it tries to provide some of the answers as to why the majority of people are either good citizens or at the least not evil, even after terrible childhood trauma while others turn into monsters. He discusses nature, nurture, genes, even the butterfly effect as it applies to the individual. Vey interesting and easy for the lay person (and I'm as "lay" as they come) to understand.


 
Hey Sue, what is thename of that book? Sounds worth reading.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I second this.

I would have never dared to kick one of my parents at home or in public - the retaliation would have been coming. I don't think it's just a "sign of the times". I nearly hated my mother as a kid but we became great friends as I was about 16 and appreciated her "no nonsense programme".

My mother went back to work as an accountant when I was 7 years' old but her "training" held, even if she wasn't around. I respected and then became to love her eternally. If she said "no" it was a "no". If she gave me a time limit to clear up my bedroom before I went to a party - I didn't get to go if I didn't deliver. This is important in my mind. On the other hand, a promise was always fulfilled.

She taught me honesty in that she told me if I took some money from her purse and told her, it wasn't stealing - if I took it and didn't tell her it was stealing. Simple lessons but they worked.
I think I was brought up like a dog should be:razz:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I think some kids/people fear doing wrong and some actually "get off" on it. Me I was a fearer. I feared my mothers wrath, even though she NEVER hit/spanked or even grounded me. I was just the kid that wanted to never upset or dissapoint. I find it's a woman thing. 

Dealing with kids...and their parents is intresting to say the least. Some are just born good and others...oh how I wish we could go back to Sparta. I'm just glad mine is a good kid and the rest I send home at the end of the day.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Remember the immortal words of Bill Cosby: "I brought you into this world and I can take you out". Somehow the fear of what they could do to you was ingrained in all kids back in the day, and not necessarily by beatings but by what we imagined might happen to us if we pushed hard enough. I think since the frontal cortex isn't complete until the mid-20s, this fear might have been the only thing keeping some obnoxious "almost adults" in check, and thus saving them from themselves!!!!](*,)


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Holy crap! A kid kicking a parent! Their MOTHER, at that!  

I grew up on Army bases most of my childhood.
In DOD schools, coporal punishment was still acceptable LONG after public schools were forced to phase it out.

Of course, my parents never signed the release. My dad made it very clear- if my kids act up, CALL ME.

*I* will come and beat their butts. 

Living on base, not only did you have to worry about acting up in your parents presence (which would win you an immediate ass whoopin') but it was like there were spies, everywhere you went. Just WAITING to catch you acting up, and tell your parents.

Hell, you see these kids assaulting bus drivers... back in the day, that was a rotating duty for soldiers.
They'd be assigned, just like CQ, to spend a day riding a bus to monitor the kid's behavior.
We always had an NCO watching us... waiting to catch us acting up and not only pull our busspass, but call our parents.

I think that's what we call COMMUNITY.

We've lost that in America.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I find it works nicely to allow my son to watch me training a dog in a correction phase.  He doesn't test me. I am ON him. Granted, he's two years old and I'm not talking about physical punichmet - or even punishment. 

He KNOWS that if he doesn't stay close to me in a store, I am THERE, and I WILL take his arm and lead him back.

People frequently comment on his good behavior. I smile and think - it's just puppy training... :lol:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

lol Anne- i think the best behaved kids are the ones that are treated like you described. My best friends kids are obnoxious but very well behaved and that IMHO is because their parents rodeo and ride horses, they treated the kids like foals. It worked for them. 

Kids...ick. I'll let you guys have all the kids! 

Courtney


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

As far as corporal punishment at schools is concerned I am opposed to it. I have enough responsibility as it is now. I do not want to have to be responsible for spanking a child that is not mine. With that said all of my childrens teachers know that if there is ever a problem with my son or daughter all they need to is put them on the phone with me and I can guarantee an attitude adjustment. No one can discipline my children as well as I can. Also on the flip side is all the legitimate cases of child abuse that the schools must deal with. A big part of the problem is kids having kids. They were not parented properly and are now trying to be parents themselves.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Living with somebody that is diagnosed as bi-polar with psychosis can be a truely interesting, and frightening, experience. Surviving that can make or break a person. Surviving it you come to the realization that most of the time Life is truely good and something to savor every minute. \\/ If you break you can end up afraid of the world. How many of these cases have that as the underlying factor?

When I see how some parents and kids interact in public, I wonder how much worse it is in private? I am also one of those raised to never even consider a tantrum or fighting in public. More years then I want to remember I had a Psych teacher talk about this. At that time is was acceptable to correct the kids. He said his knew if they pulled a stunt like that in public, it was not a good idea..... [-X


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know what's happened to my beloved Texas. Personally, had my child kicked me, I'd have thanked you for your concern and taken my chances in court. I graduated in the 60's. It was not uncommon for 90% of the pickups (students) in the parking lot to have a deer rifle hanging in the easy rider rifle rack. Every boy that I knew had a pocket knife. we also got our butts stomped from our parents and respected that. Say all you want about the modern day psychology of rearing a child, I can see the results for myself. 

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen David.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I don't know what's happened to my beloved Texas. Personally, had my child kicked me, I'd have thanked you for your concern and taken my chances in court. I graduated in the 60's. It was not uncommon for 90% of the pickups (students) in the parking lot to have a deer rifle hanging in the easy rider rifle rack. Every boy that I knew had a pocket knife. we also got our butts stomped from our parents and respected that. Say all you want about the modern day psychology of rearing a child, I can see the results for myself.
> 
> DFrost


My experience and sentiment exactly. Blows my mind that it is not obvious to everyone and part of the reason I am leery of the experts and all their statistics and research.

Someone once said. There are lies, damn lies and statistics. We know what the public is being told based on the results.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

An incident in my own life Circa 1964 that would get my Mother thrown in jail and me into foster care were it to happen today:


Mom says, "Come straight home after school."

I instead wander over to my friends' house three blocks away.

Here comes Mom, leaves nicely stripped from four foot long branch from the hedge in front of our house.

Switch applied liberally to butt and legs as I dance howling all the way home. Comments from neighbors on the way:

"You'll listen to your Mother next time won'tcha little girl?"

"You did it. Now you're paying for it!"

Made a LARGE impression on me. 

I see kids smart-mouthing and physically assaulting their parents now and think about what the proper application of a nice switch can do. Both in immediate effect and long-term behavior.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I know there are different laws for physically punishing your child in different areas . Here I go to many calls where the parents will have an out of control child and say : " I'd spank him but I don't want to get arrested . " . I tell them it's not illegal as long as you don't take it too far . I then tell them if you want I'll monitor it right now to make sure you do it right . I love the looks on the kids and parents faces . Ones smiling the others not .

I got spanked when I was a kid and I remember everyone of them . This made it easy for me later in life when my friends wanted me to do something wrong . I could take the the taunts way easier then the butt whoopin . Usually in a large group of friends many would follow me . I think most kids don't want to cause trouble , they just need a good excuse to say no . Those with no guidance and discipline don't have that excuse everyone knows there parents let them do what they want and will make excuses for their kids if they get in trouble .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To this day I have to take my belt off veeery slooooly because the sound of one zinging through the loops still makes my hair stand on end.:-o 
Right now, in the St. Louis area we have 3-4 baby murders and in all but one the parents are being arested. That one is a druggy baby sitter. 
I'll gladly swing the bat but I want to look in their eyes when I do!:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with parents being afraid to punish their kids in public. My mother wouldn't have thought twice about busting my a** if i ever back talked her or raised my hand/voice to her. I'm worried about how my kids are going to be when they grow up, my daughter has my temper and my bullheadedness. I know we are going to have many battles when she hits her teen ages. My husband and I don't hesitate when it comes to punishing our kids. If they act up they know that they are going to get spanked, but we always sit them down afterwards and tell them why they got spanked. My mother always told me to never hit in anger, so we always make sure we count to ten or 50 before we spank.

I also have no problem spanking my kids in public. My daughter was acting up one day in Walmart parking lot and tried to pull away from me as we were crossing the road, so I grabbed her arm and pulled her towards the front of the store (she was screaming bloody murder the whole way). once inside I had a women come up to me and ask me if I abuse my kids. I was so floored that someone would actually ask me that. My temper got the better of me and I told her to mind her own business. My daughter was still acting a fool so I was getting ready to give her a spanking right there and the women to me that if I hit my child she would call child services on me. I told her to go ahead and call and while she was at it she could call the cops because I was going to show her what abuse was. I really hate when someone tries to step in hen you're disciplining your kids. It's confusing: if you spank you get child servicwes called and if you don't and your kids act a fool people say that all they need is an a**busting. I'll take my chances and keep spanking. My parents did it and I think I turned out okay.:mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I got spanked when I was a kid and I remember everyone of them .


I do too, and there were not too many since I really DID NOT want one.....I behaved. 

I have noticed that nowadays...kids are just plain disrespectful to everyone around them (not all kids, but a whole lot of them). I will be 40 in April and I never, ever was disrespectful to my elders....or really even another kid. 

My dad would not allow it......

I knew I pushed mom too far when I got 
"you wait til your father gets home!!!" 

Ugh, that sucked.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> ...
> 
> My dad would not allow it......
> 
> ...


What sucks is when the mother doesn't do that or doesn't allow the father to discipline.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

My mother never told me "wait until your father gets home" She was a little bitty Irsh woman with a huge temper, she did not need any help from my father keeping 5 boys and 1 girl in line.

Terry


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Scholes said:


> What sucks is when the mother doesn't do that or doesn't allow the father to discipline.


I agree. They both did their fair share...and when I say fair, the discipline I received for whatever I did, now that I look back on it, was fair.

Terry, 
I think the reason my mom did that is because my dad and I were/are very close. The worst thing for me was to disappoint dad. I didn't like disappointing mom either, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

My mom did that, because by the time I was about 10 she couldn't hit us hard enough to really get our attention. She was an average sized person, but for whatever reason could only swing that paddle/spoon so hard, and it didn't work well when we walked away afterwards without a care, or even laughing (only did THAT once though, Dad wiped that smile right off my face later). Dad on the other had could swing like a champ, "wait until your father gets home" was very effective.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Has anyone seen the show "The Principal" (might be the principals office)? 

I am amazed at some of the stuff that those kids do and say......and then the parents that are called in.....ugh...some of them I just want to slap.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Carol 
I cannot tell you how many times I have called a parent about a discipline problem with their child, only to have the parent tell me that "from 8:00 until 3:00 they are your problem" and then just hang up on me!!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> Carol
> I cannot tell you how many times I have called a parent about a discipline problem with their child, only to have the parent tell me that "from 8:00 until 3:00 they are your problem" and then just hang up on me!!!!


YIKES...this is when schools should be allowed to hand out the punishment they see fit. 

The one episode that I liked was a school that still doles out "whacks with the paddle" as a choice. 

It's either Saturday School or that. (I forget which state) 
I was surprised how many kids chose the paddle as the principle was a big ole boy and did not hold back. 3 was the maximum whacks.......

He said that it was pretty effective. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

(for my daughter....taking her cell phone away or shutting off her stupid texting option works like social isolation to a dog....LOL....she is a pretty good kid)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

As I stated previously I do not want the responsibility of physically disciplining someone elses child. I am already required to take on enough of the parents responsibilties as it is. It is the parents job to handle the corporal punishment. I handle it for my children they should handle it for theirs. Just wish there was some way to legislate parental responsiblity rather than dumping more and more of it on the schools.

Terry


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> As I stated previously I do not want the responsibility of physically disciplining someone elses child. I am already required to take on enough of the parents responsibilties as it is. It is the parents job to handle the corporal punishment. I handle it for my children they should handle it for theirs. Just wish there was some way to legislate parental responsiblity rather than dumping more and more of it on the schools.
> 
> Terry


Dumping more? I thought they were taking it away and then not even letting parents smack a kid on campus? I remember the principle being able to "paddle" but parents had to sign for it and of course my mother didn't, I didn't need it though. I'd be really pissed if I was called to a school about my kids horrible behaviour and then have CPS called because I laid the smack down right there on her ass. I find punishment is isually more effective when their are witnesses. It's called adding insult to injury and most kids would rather take a nasty beating at home, than get "embarrassed" in front of friends or teachers. I find my kids is an angel at school, decent in public and a total Biaatch at home for me. Her teachers love her. I'm thinking of giving her away, now that we are in the teen years.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Has anyone seen the show "The Principal" (might be the principals office)?
> 
> I am amazed at some of the stuff that those kids do and say......and then the parents that are called in.....ugh...some of them I just want to slap.


I've seen that show. The one principle in Texas gave you a choice between detention or 2 whacks with a paddle on the butt. The only one that took the paddle was the 16 yr old girl. It seemed the principle was a little creepy and enjoyed it too much.

On a side note, for those of you that live in the south or in rural areas. Do you find that kids are more respectful than the kids that live in the norhteast or urban area. I've lived in the South and Northeast and I must say I think people in the south are more respectful. My sister is a teacher in a rural area of NC, and those kids still get the switch, and spankings. But those kids are also the ones that say, Yes ma'am, and please and thank you. No way in hell that would happen in the northeast. Their more likely to tell you to go F-off, that goes for the parents too


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

In my opinion, one of the BIGGEST issues with the kids (who grow up to be adults, obviously) is that some tree hugging owl saver told them they had rights. Should a child be abused, hell no! But I guarantee you that if one of my sons were to talk to their mother (or myself) the way I hear some of these kids mouth off, I'm slapping the taste out of their mouth. This rediculous sense of entitlement that too many children have these days just burns my ass. what most parents can't seem to understand is that you teach your children how to treat you by your actions and your responses to their behavior, whether that behavior be good or bad. You've got one shot at making your child a productive, responsible member of society. My household is a benevolent dictatorship (my wife runs the show). My boys don't get a vote and don't have a say so [-X . Come to think of it, niether do I. I had a friend's child tell him once that if he spanked him he would call the police. The guy told the boy to hurry and dial so they could get started, he didn't want them to waste a trip.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> In my opinion, one of the BIGGEST issues with the kids (who grow up to be adults, obviously) is that some tree hugging owl saver told them they had rights. Should a child be abused, hell no! But I guarantee you that if one of my sons were to talk to their mother (or myself) the way I hear some of these kids mouth off, I'm slapping the taste out of their mouth. This rediculous sense of entitlement that too many children have these days just burns my ass. what most parents can't seem to understand is that you teach your children how to treat you by your actions and your responses to their behavior, whether that behavior be good or bad. You've got one shot at making your child a productive, responsible member of society. My household is a benevolent dictatorship (my wife runs the show). My boys don't get a vote and don't have a say so [-X . Come to think of it, niether do I. I had a friend's child tell him once that if he spanked him he would call the police. The guy told the boy to hurry and dial so they could get started, he didn't want them to waste a trip.


LOL thats awesome! My kids said that once and I said "let me get the phone for you". Your so right about entitlment and kids rights. They need to EARN their rights.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> They need to EARN their rights.


Earning privileges is something I champion. 

But also, I like to flatter myself that my brain is bigger than my small children's (in the olden days). Even bigger than my dogs' brains! (Most of 'em.)

My parents, no wishy-washies, by the way, and one of 'em had been a Marine, didn't hit the seven of us. (No kind of physical "corrections.")

My parents were what I think of as kind of strict. And there were no tantrums in stores. There were no bad marks in school (at least, no _continuing_ bad grades. LOL). No dropouts, etc. 

I like to reflect on the fact that none of the seven has seen jail time or produced anything but great kids. Of course, I am biased. But my siblings and their children are all what I consider to be "upstanding citizens," or I guess just good, competent, hard-working, involved people.

Without ass-whuppins.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Unfortunately there are many factors to why some kids go bad . But I think a big one also is many parents now communicate with there kids like they friends or equals . THERE NOT !

Another big one is many kids don't get that much attention from there parents . The kids then resort to doing anything they want because they have been left pretty much on their own . So when they make a bad descision and get in trouble for it , they get attention , from their parents sometimes , but also others . Any attention is good for them even if it's negative just as long as they get it . 

Scarey thing is I think the story we started this thread with is an good indicator to what these kids will turn out to be as parents . It's only going to get worse I feel . Bad parents putting out bad kids who will be even worse parents .


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

I remember having to go get my own switch for a whooping as a child.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When my oldest turned 18 and graduated from H.S. he was still living with us for a while. One time he came in past curfew (yeah, I was a tough daddy). When I confronted him with it he bowed up on me and said he was 18 now and could do as he pleased. Rather quickly for an aging man at the time, I snatched him up the front of his shirt. I told him in a very low and even tone; That's right boy, you are 18. It's no longer child abuse. It's only simple assault. Don't think for a minute I won't knock your ass out and spend a night in jail, if you ever talk to me that way again. He's 39 now, ya know what; he's never spoken to me that way again. 


DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> When my oldest turned 18 and graduated from H.S. he was still living with us for a while. One time he came in past curfew (yeah, I was a tough daddy). When I confronted him with it he bowed up on me and said he was 18 now and could do as he pleased. Rather quickly for an aging man at the time, I snatched him up the front of his shirt. I told him in a very low and even tone; That's right boy, you are 18. It's no longer child abuse. It's only simple assault. Don't think for a minute I won't knock your ass out and spend a night in jail, if you ever talk to me that way again. He's 39 now, ya know what; he's never spoken to me that way again.
> 
> 
> DFrost


 
hehehe....I have a very good friend who is a tiny little woman, not much more than 5 feet and maybe 90lbs soaking wet. When her 4 boys were older teenagers, she had this magic ability to suddenly get up in their faces and look about 10 ft tall. The funny thing is, like Connie's example, she never hit her kids either, BUT they never doubted she could hurt them if pressed!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Unfortunately there are many factors to why some kids go bad . But I think a big one also is many parents now communicate with there kids like they friends or equals . THERE NOT !


Amen.

Not adversaries or enemies (well, not until puberty lands on them :lol: ), but NOT buddies.

I love David's example of communication with an 18-year-old, BTW. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> hehehe....I have a very good friend who is a tiny little woman, not much more than 5 feet and maybe 90lbs soaking wet. When her 4 boys were older teenagers, she had this magic ability to suddenly get up in their faces and look about 10 ft tall. ......


Her brain was bigger than theirs! I have slapped a child in frustrated rage, but it was never something I thought was helpful. 

I sure have felt that urge, though! More than once I have left the room when what I really wanted was to pick up the kid and donate her to some charity jumble sale.

If I can't teach the rules and enforce the rules without hitting, then I guess I've done a poor job and am trying to catch up for a long period of not doing my foundation work.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie , I agree with you to a point . I've spanked my kids a handful of times . It's been years since the last one but I'm still prepared to dish out some more if the need arises . 

I've found with both raising kids and training dogs that the most positive way of teaching is the best and I work to improve my positive teaching methods . But that's situational . Depends on the kid , depends on what was going on and the specific infraction , amongst a whole bunch of other things . I feel that corperal punishment should be a last resort , some may never have to use it with their children . But I just cringe when I hear someone (either in a conversation about children or dogs) that a physical punishment should never be used . 

On the flip side I've seen folks resort to physical punishment when I felt there were more positive ways to correct the problem . I just feel both sides of the issue have alot to learn from each other and it's dangerous to rule out the others methods .


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

This parent sets a great example, don't you think:

Woman allegedly punches, bites her son's principal
3 hours ago 
Must Read?Yes 38
Email Story
Discuss
Print
Digg
Del…
Share
PROVIDENCE, R.I. — A Rhode Island woman faces charges after allegedly punching and biting her 11-year-old son's school principal after being told the boy was being suspended. Police said 30-year-old Aleyda Uceta also bit an officer trying to arrest her after Friday's incident at Roger Williams Middle School in Providence.

She was charged with assault on school officials, assault on police officers and resisting arrest.

Principal Rudolph Moseley Jr. was allegedly assaulted after he told Uceta that her son would be suspended for three days for refusing to go to a room for misbehaving students.

Police said Uceta punched Moseley in the face and bit his left arm.

Attempts to reach Uceta by phone for comment were unsuccessful.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That happens alot more then people want to believe . Thanks Terry .


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Very true Connie. I can count on one hand how many times I have smacked my 14 yo. It only takes a certain look on my face usually,(I might mention an ass whooping) to straiten her attitude right up! If all else fails, I start collecting her gadgets and I don't keep them for less than a week or take less than ALL of them. Cell, games, room stereo and ipod, no home PC, TV and you can keep your ass in your room all week doing homework and reading. If your bored, go to bed early! Only done that twice, now the near mention of it gets results. Extra's get cut for grades slipping (No 4-H, taking off after school to hang with friends). For the most part she's a good kid and gets her school work taken care of, it's the house chores that bring the rolly eyes and ugh MOM! :roll: She tests me once in awhile just like the damn dogs do and when she gets the same results, it gets rocky for a few minutes or days and then all is calm for a good long while.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Dwyras Brown said:


> I remember having to go get my own switch for a whooping as a child.


My sister had to do that.....for GRANDMA!!!!!

<snort> Sorry, but it's still funny to me this day. I will never forget the look on Becky's face....sheer terror, I still give her crap. 
Of course I am the youngest by 10 yrs (ahem....mistake....ahem :grin: )
so I was Grandma's favorite. She did make me sit in the corner for laughing though....LOL

Becky was 17 and I was 7 at the time, so of course the older MEANIE sister getting her ass whooped was fine with me, she's the one that said the "F" word out loud.....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I got called to a high school here on students spraying mace around the school and at other students . It was happening over a span of a few days . They needed to find out who had the mace and get it from them . They had a few suspects and needed an officer there since the School Liason Officer was on vacation . They were tough kids and I had to be pretty loud to get them to talk . They spilled the beans eventually , we got the mace and they were punished . 

As I was leaving they asked if I would speak with some other trouble makers in the school they had in "time out rooms" . Afterwards they said it was a nice change because they could never speak to a student like that and neither could the School Liason Officer if they wanted to keep working there .

I can tell you the parents in most cases of cronic trouble makers will stick up for their kids . Some like in this incident to the point of violence . We all know where the kids are learninng their bad behaviors, mainly at home . But the schools can be their own worst enemies by their soft handling of most offenders and their parents .

I think we all have to take responsiblity for what's happening to our kids nowadays . Parents , schools , police , the court system , etc. . Everyone's pawning it of on the other and in the case of problem kids everyone seems to be under reacting .


----------

